# C. crispatula 'tonkinensis' or 'kubotae'



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

After reading some confusing and seemingly conflicting material on whether "Tonkinensis" and "Kubotae" are the same, different, or one is the former "flaccidifolia", etc., I believe I am satisfied (having now read through the Crypts Pages) that _C. crispatula_ var. _tonkinensis_ is the former _C. crispatula_ var. _flaccidifolia_, and that _C. crispatula_ var. _kubotae_ is the very-thin-leaved grass-like crypt that some shops are selling as "Tonkinensis".

Here's my question: does anyone know if the "Tonkinensis" sold by GLA (tissue culture) is actually "Kubotae"? Has anyone tried it and grown it out? I purchased some to test it, and I did send an email to the folks at GLA for additional information, but have not heard back from anyone.


----------

